# Winter feeding



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm thinking about asking Santa for a FLIR (infrared camera) for this very reason. I have two hives I'm not quite sure had enough feed for the winter, but am timid about opening the box. Santa, help me now!


----------



## Aladdin (May 28, 2015)

Ive been thinking about using a fiberoptic videocam like they use to inspect plumbing. I saw one on harborfreight not too expensive. Not sure it would work though.


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

This is one you may get different answers to. If you are worried I would go ahead and feed sugar bricks or some other form. There are many options out there to make sugar brick/blocks or fondant. Some even put granulated sugar on the top frames.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

My first year I was worried (still am) the hives were light, so I came up with a candy frame. Basically it's a frame with #8 screen embedded between the frame side to hold the candy in. It worked really well, and has the benefit of putting right near the brood nest for easy access. Just so happens, this frame fit exactly 4 lbs. of sugar once condensed to candy. Ignore the cardboard, as I used it for backing to pour the candy mix into the frame and removed once hardened.


----------



## Delta 21 (Mar 4, 2016)

I made up these frames with 1/2 hardware cloth as foundation and packed the sugar in on Sunday. They are already hard and ready to go. 4lbs of sugar and 1/3 cup of water. 4 frames and a couple of sugar pucks out of 16 lbs of sugar.









Today was supposed to be in the high 40s for my broodless OAV treatments and maybe a peak inside, but it didnt even get out of the 30s. Freezing temps till Friday.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I fashioned a stick to lash my flexible scope cam to. Hopefully video of my clustered bees to follow. The bright LED on the cam and the intrusion attracts attention, but I am tinkering with it.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Sugar bricks can be suspended from mesh bags on an empty topbar. Or you can press fondant into old drone comb. It's warm enough here that I can just put the sugar bricks on the floor of the hive and they will get them, but in PA, you would want them next to the bars of honey.


----------



## bee keeper chef (Nov 1, 2015)

I put candy boards on and all hives they are double deep 10 frame hives. All of them were really heavy with top boxes packed with honey. I am not sure they will need the feed but if it gets cold and stays cold especially in late spring they will have sugar to eat. I use Laurie's sugar recipe. Bees move up and if they get to the top and it is still really cold they have sugar. That is my reasoning anyway. You are not that far from me and you never know how cold and how long winter will stick around. I try to get sugar on after my last OAV that is done and sugar is on.


----------



## Aladdin (May 28, 2015)

@Nordak You insert this on the floor or over the top bars? Thanks!


----------



## Aladdin (May 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your thoughtful responses. I also re read Wyatt Magnum, he actually squirts syrup onto the empty comb!


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

It's basically a frame the size of comb in a TBH with plenty of bee space around the perimeter so they can move past it. It rests just like a top bar on the sides of the hive. It is 1.5" deep. I set mine on the back of the honey section for emergency purposes, against the last capped comb. I've found they will generally eat the sugar frame first as they'll break cluster on warmer days and head to the back.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Aladdin said:


> Thanks everyone for your thoughtful responses. I also re read Wyatt Magnum, he actually squirts syrup onto the empty comb!


Wyatt is in a bit warmer area than you (as am I) and the bees here frequently break cluster and have many warm days that they can dehydrate syrup. Do be cautious of how much moisture you would be adding if you used straight syrup in the combs. That's why my preference is for the sugar block.







this is what I use now







this is what I did the first year. Drone comb with fondant pushed into it.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Ruth, I just saved an orange (the fruit) bag thinking I might try your hanging sugar block trick. Very clever and easy.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Aladdin said:


> I just have a bad feeling they dont have enough stores!


 Have you done anything to determine whether they do have enough stores? Like weighing or at least hefting the hive to see if it is really heavy? Have you fed them earlier this year?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

With a growing healthy hive, now is the time to put in the sugar. Mine already using
the loose sugar on the bottom board poured in 4 lbs. at a time to make the new broods. It is
too cold now so they're using the sugar to warm themselves up a bit while providing some feed to
the new broods now. They will eat a lot so put in more!


----------



## Aladdin (May 28, 2015)

Good point about the moisture. The mesh bag is ingenious!


----------



## Aladdin (May 28, 2015)

I did earlier and wasnt too impressed now the winter has turned out to be really cold im more worried


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

It was 78 degrees today so I went ahead and checked on the one nuc that I questioned whether it had enough stores. The nuc isn't large enough to hold a feeder so it got the sugar bricks in a mesh bag. The 3 min video shows you how the bees are able to get in/out of the mesh. The bag is attached to an empty brood comb because having the drawn comb helps to balance the weight of the sugar bricks so they don't twist. 

https://www.facebook.com/topbarbeehive/videos/1574590825900775/


----------



## Artur_M (Aug 14, 2016)

In one of the threads I talked about sugar brick
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?332582-Sugar-Block-Melting&p=1494721#post1494721
but I'll repeat myself:

I made sugar brick about 1 cup liquid to 10 cups of sugar. Later learned that Apple Cider Vinegar is better than water (was explained that vinegar supporting their digestion and has some vitamins supporting bees' health).
As OP, I also was worried that my bees might have starving problem, but IMO, you better overfeed than underfeed.
In October I fed my bees 1:1 syrup about 12.5lb sugar 3 times, but they didn't cleaned 3rd batch, because of either cold weather (50F and under) or the storages were full (I want to believe this, case there were a few warm days above 50F, but the syrup wasn't touched, so I discard it). Mid November I put my 1st sugar brick - weather was warm for few days and bees started cleaning the back off hive considering it as trash, so they can open space to build a comb  Then I was thinking that sugar brick will also solve the moisture problem in the hive, but that didn't happen - what happen is water dried on the brick and melted it down, I had to build a quilt box, and when I was putting quilt box I put another sugar brick on the top, so now my hives have about 10lb sugar on the top and quilt box is taking care of moisture (it was about 60F today with 88% humidity) - everything was tip-top, besides that bees were flying looking for food and found nothing 

IMO, if you have any concern, you better put that brick on the top.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

Ruth has the right idea. The mesh bags work great if the bees can move around the hive. If it is cooler and they cannot, the fondant works really well if the combs are placed right next to combs with honey stores. As the cluster moves through the hive during the winter, they will come to rest on the fondant filled comb and use it just like honey. You can also pour sugar into the combs and spray with a light mist of water. It has saved a hive or two of mine. Be sure to not leave an empty comb in between. They may come to rest on it and starve with food less than an inch away.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Look at the heard of bees down on the bottom board. They're the big fat winter
bees at 99% mite free now. Without the loose sugar I have to keep on adding the
sugar bricks. Now I don't have to worry about having enough winter feed. All I have to do is
to look at the bottom of the hive to add more loose sugar for them. They're just as happy
filling their big fat tummy on the bottom while still brooding up. One strong hive have 4 frames of big fat winter bees full now.
Not enough loose sugar on a divided deep double queens nuc set up. One deep of loose sugar per colony is better on expansion mode.


Big fat winter bees on loose sugar:


----------



## Titus_TN (Jun 13, 2016)

I placed a small tupperware container in the bottom of the hive and then pushed the combs down onto the container: the sides of the container cut into the comb, such that the inner portion of the comb sits inside the container, giving the bees access to the 2:1 syrup within. For added protection against drowning I added some twigs.

It seems to have worked so far.


----------

